# Pet bird?



## chase thorn (Sep 7, 2012)

I have had birds in the past and my dad owns a blue and gold macaw... But what is a good pet bird that is tame and that wont kill my wallet like a macaw  I will do my best to try and find a breeder but what are some great pet birds??


----------



## wellington (Sep 7, 2012)

Parakeet, cockatiel, parrolets


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 7, 2012)

Stay away from conures lols. I'd say an indian ringneck, lories, rainbow parrolet, caique's, senegals, i'd avoid quakers.....but overall if you don't mind spending extra time feeding a rainbow lory or any lory would be a great...super friendly and very talkative....and they aren't very loud.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 8, 2012)

They're a little hard to find, but any of the sub-species in the Brotogeris family are great little birds. They come from Northern South America, and are almost tame right out of the nest. Back in the '50's when they were really imported a lot, the natives would rob the nests of the babies and hand feed them, then ship the up here. The natives would chew the food into mush in their own mouths then feed that to the babies.

I had a pair of Brotogeris jugularis back in the '60's and I really loved those birds. Then later in life, after all my kids were grown and gone, I found a lovely breeder in Florida and bought some more from her. I had what was commonly called Orange chin parakeets. Quite a few people have the grey cheek parakeets...same genus, different family. I was one of the first people here on the West Coast to have successful breedings. Right now I'm down to just one lonesome female. And when she's gone, I'm not going to get any more. But I really love that species.

Its a little bigger than a love bird, and has the personality of a Macaw!


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 8, 2012)

That's awesome! I was looking at parakeets  I'll look some up in my area as the humane society has them all the time! I would imagine a humane society bird would be best as I adopt. And it is
Already tame
To humans


----------



## Tom (Sep 8, 2012)

There is nothing better than a Jardine's Parrot. Super friendly with everyone and they make pleasant, endearing noises that you actually want to hear. NOT like a conure. Jardine's are in the Poicephalus genus with the Myers and Senegals, but they are so much nicer than either of those.


----------



## wellington (Sep 8, 2012)

emysemys said:


> They're a little hard to find, but any of the sub-species in the Brotogeris family are great little birds. They come from Northern South America, and are almost tame right out of the nest. Back in the '50's when they were really imported a lot, the natives would rob the nests of the babies and hand feed them, then ship the up here. The natives would chew the food into mush in their own mouths then feed that to the babies.
> 
> I had a pair of Brotogeris jugularis back in the '60's and I really loved those birds. Then later in life, after all my kids were grown and gone, I found a lovely breeder in Florida and bought some more from her. I had what was commonly called Orange chin parakeets. Quite a few people have the grey cheek parakeets...same genus, different family. I was one of the first people here on the West Coast to have successful breedings. Right now I'm down to just one lonesome female. And when she's gone, I'm not going to get any more. But I really love that species.
> 
> Its a little bigger than a love bird, and has the personality of a Macaw!




I have to ask. Did you chew the food up into mush too


----------



## Creedence (Sep 8, 2012)

My boyfriend has two cockatiels, and they are just the sweetest things. I had a parakeet when I was younger who wasn't very friendly. But I also bought her from petsmart where she had like zero socialization. But yeah, I vote cockatiels.


----------



## Nay (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't know, I have a grey and a cockatoo, but my vote goes for a lovebird. They are sturdy little buggers and have huge personalities. I had one for many years, and she would love to ride in my bathrobe pocket. I gave her to my best bud in SC and she still has her. She had fallen in love with her and she was moving away.
They are easier to train, like most , if gotten young. But keep those wings clipped and they quickly get friendly.
Good luck!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 8, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> Stay away from conures lols. I'd say an indian ringneck, lories, rainbow parrolet, caique's, senegals, i'd avoid quakers.....but overall if you don't mind spending extra time feeding a rainbow lory or any lory would be a great...super friendly and very talkative....and they aren't very loud.



I love Conures!!


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 8, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> AustinASU said:
> 
> 
> > Stay away from conures lols. I'd say an indian ringneck, lories, rainbow parrolet, caique's, senegals, i'd avoid quakers.....but overall if you don't mind spending extra time feeding a rainbow lory or any lory would be a great...super friendly and very talkative....and they aren't very loud.
> ...



SOOOOOOO LOUD!!!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 8, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > AustinASU said:
> ...



As I read this my Jenday is screaming his lungs off behind me, but he's just so wonderful


----------



## Floof (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm a sucker for Green Cheek Conures, which are _supposed_ to be quiet _by conure standards_, buuut I've never actually kept a bird beyond working for a pet store.
(From that experience, I also remember Meyer's parrots and the Rose-breasted Cockatoo [aka Galah 'too] being two very awesome birds, as well...)

I know, I'm no help at all.  Let us know what you decide, and be sure to post pics when you get him/her!


----------

